# Sprit Halloween 20% off coupon for 2015



## Col. Fryght

My local store is not open yet.


----------



## Jottle

Anyone know when they release the 30% off friends and family coupons? Normally only managers seem to have copies of it. Would be nice to get these rare coupons up here on the forum this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Mobile device coupon*

You can also pull up a different coded mobile coupon for 20% off on your cellphone. Go to STORES tab, then VIEW MAP, scroll down past the map and Store hours and you'll see the Save 20% Off Any Single Item button which when you click brings you basically to the same coupon as above with a different code number (probably keeping track of what device the coupons are coming from for advertising revenue purposes). Last year I was able to show my cellphone coupon at the store and get the discount. Also good until 10/31.


----------



## Screaming Demons

There should be a 25 percent off coupon out soon, and there is usually a 30 percent off good for only one day or one weekend.


----------



## grlwalshy62500

Last year Friends & Family was September 20-21st. Does anyone remember if that coupon was good in store only or could you use it online. I cant remember and I *NEED* a Rising Doll, lol.


----------



## battlestar81

grlwalshy62500 said:


> Last year Friends & Family was September 20-21st. Does anyone remember if that coupon was good in store only or could you use it online. I cant remember and I *NEED* a Rising Doll, lol.


I am having a haunted doll theme in one of my rooms this year and NEEDED the rising doll as well and didnt want to pay the crazy shipping...I just found this yesterday on ebay, rising doll for 179 free shipping only 2 left: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252060681163?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Judge

last year they had a 50% off coupon


----------



## BobbyA

Judge, pictures or it didn't happen. 
The only time I've seen 50% of is Nov 1st, or when they have the bogus buy one get 50% off a second item.


----------



## Judge

Bobby bet you feel pretty stupid now huh


----------



## Judge

BobbyA said:


> Judge, pictures or it didn't happen.
> The only time I've seen 50% of is Nov 1st, or when they have the bogus buy one get 50% off a second item.


Oh so silent now
guess I shut you up
Dont ever call me a liar


----------



## BobbyA

That wasn't a picture of a coupon. I decided to let it slide as you were obviously happy with the purchase, and I really wasn't interested in proof.
"Don't ever call me a liar" ? GFYS.


----------



## Judge

Ok ️tough guy sittin behind your keyboard
Since you can't read that showed my 50% discount as it the coupon was used dumb a s s
Come out here to vegas and say it to my face 
GFYS loser


----------



## annamarykahn

come on boys ... play nice 

amk


----------



## Screaming Demons

Someone locally posted a 35% off coupon good for Sunday October 4. It was a photo of a printed coupon, and not a very good one. Anybody else seen it?


----------



## shellbellster

Screaming Demons said:


> Someone locally posted a 35% off coupon good for Sunday October 4. It was a photo of a printed coupon, and not a very good one. Anybody else seen it?


Someone posted this on Instagram a few days ago


----------



## 22606

Screaming Demons said:


> Someone locally posted a 35% off coupon good for Sunday October 4. It was a photo of a printed coupon, and not a very good one. Anybody else seen it?


[email protected] I wish that Spirit would have sent that out via e-mail.


----------



## Ghost Ninja

Thanks for sharing the coupon!


----------

